# S&W model 651 MRF



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase this revolver. I want to be sure there is ammo for it. What do these letters stand for? MRF Is it the same as WMR ?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The MRF stands for Mongolian Rim Fire. It was a special caliber revolver manufactured in honor of Mao Tse Tung, commemorating the 70th million victim of the people's democratic revolution. 

Ammo is very scarce, and can only be purchased in three places: China, the DNC, or the White House.





Actually MRF stands for Magnum Rim Fire, so it is simply a 22 mag. The 651 is an excellent revolver and would make an excellent addition to your collection.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

nailer said:


> I'm looking to purchase this revolver. I want to be sure there is ammo for it. What do these letters stand for? MRF Is it the same as WMR ?





> While the rest of the world calls this cartridge the .22 WMR, for some reason Smith and Wesson chose to call it the .22 M.R.F. (Magnum Rim Fire). The early models were also offered with an additional cylinder chambered for .22 LR. Unfortunately, I don't have one of these.


Link


----------

